# Anybody know any good modern ballets?



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I mean new music intended to be performed with dance, not just a piece of music that has been appropriated and choreographed to become a ballet, or a contemporary reworking of an old ballet.

I remember a Sylvie Guillem and Akram Khan production I saw a few years ago, and the Merce Cunningham Dance Company still performs new works I think (I remember a Takehisa Kosugi one), but I'm not really up to scratch with this area.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

In a word, Merce Cunningham.

There are others, of course.

Here's a wee clip of a show in Fresne-en-Woevre a couple of years ago.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe Paul McCartney has just wrote one called Oceans Kingdom but i don't believe it's that highly rated...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Depends what you mean by modern, of course. Henze's _Ondine _is 55 years old (modern for some), and still a great ballet






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondine_(Henze)


----------

